# Slither (Quotes)



## josh pelican (Oct 15, 2010)

Can we take a few minutes to discuss the quotes from Slither? This movie wasn't the greatest, but it was full of the most epic samples for death metal/grind/goregrind.

Margaret: Praise Jesus.
Jack: Praise _Jesus_? That's fucking pushing it. This shit's about as far from God as shit can get.

Jack: He's a goddamn martian?
Bill: Martians is from Mars, Jack.
Jack: Or it's a general term meaning "outerspace fucker".
Bill: No it isn't.
Jack: Look it up, cocksucker!

Wally: Like finding a needle in a fuckstack!

Bill (after seeing some fucked up shit): Well, now... that is some fucked up shit!

Jack: If I weren't about to shit in my pants right now, I'd be fuckin' fascinated.

Jack: If this shit is contagious and I turn into a fucking mollusk or something, I'm gonna sue those bastards! And you can sue right along side of me. I don't care if you're a lesbo, you don't deserve this shit!

Tourneur: He looks likes something that fell off my dick during the war...

Then two of the best parts from the movie...

Jack: It's obvious the bastards got lyme disease!
Bill: What?
JacK: Lyme disease. You touch some deer feces, and then you... eat a sandwich without washin' your hands. You got your lyme disease! 
Bill: And that makes you look like a squid?

Trevor: That's one match I'll never get...
Margaret: Ain't no mystery. Starla was raised in them shanties off St. Luke, dirt poor. All she ever wanted was to be a lady. Ol' Grant Grant, he's always been made of green.
Trevor: Gold digger, huh?
Bill: Oh, hell, Margaret! Starla's mother left her, her daddy's a drunk, she was 17 years old. Ol' Grant pulls up in a big ol' Cadillac, house on the hill, and college tuition? What would you do?
Margaret (holds a kleenex to kid's nose): Blow.
Bill: Hell, if he had a 'gina, you'd'a married him, too!
Kid: What's a 'gina?
Bill: It's a country. You know, where "Ginese" people come from. Learn to eavesdrop better!

This movie is full of awesome people. Bill and Jack fucking rule.

If there are any other quotes that are worth posting, fucking post them, fartminges!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Oct 15, 2010)

I love this movie 
Great movie for an evening with the buddies, some pizza and beer


----------

